# Tomato Jam Recipe



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I was searching through my mother's recipe card file (ya'll remember those green metal index card files?) and came across this favorite from many years ago. I assure you, it tastes absolutely awesome. I just made a batch tonight. Anyhow, this is the basic recipe. I plan to do a little experimenting with substituting honey for some of the sugar in the near future. 

INGREDIENTS:

2-1/4# firm ripe tomatoes
2# (4-1/2 cups) granulated sugar
1 box Sure-Jell
1-1/2 tsp. grated lemon peel
¼ cup fresh squeezed lemon juice
½ tsp. ground cinnamon
½ tsp. ground allspice
¼ tsp. ground cloves

PREPARATION:

Wash and inspect glass jars and lids. Place in a boiling water bath.
Scald, peel, core, and chop tomatoes. Place in a saucepan and simmer for 10 minutes. Grate and squeeze lemon. Measure out 3 cups of tomatoes and juice. Add Sure-Jell and bring to a boil. Add sugar, lemon juice, grated lemon peel, and spices. Bring to a full rolling boil that cannot be stirred down. Boil hard for 1 minute stirring constantly. Remove from heat, cool for several minutes, and then skim foam.

CANNING:

Ladle hot fruit mixture into the properly prepared canning jars leaving ½’ headspace. Wipe rim with a clean damp cloth, then apply lids and bands. Invert jar and let stand for 15 minutes. Set jars upright and allow to cool completely.


----------

